# Wie ist die limited Broadcast-Adresse? Größte IP-Adresse?



## KawaiiCookie (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo 

ich habe folgende IP-Adresse gegeben: 172.38.200.100 mit der Subnetzmaske 255.252.0.0
Dazu habe ich die Broadcast Adresse bestimmt:
10101100 00100110 11001000 01100100
11111111 11111100 00000000 00000000 
---------------------------------------------
10101100 00100101 00110111 10011011

172.37.55.156 (Überhaupt richtig? Da es kleiner ist als die IP)

Eine Aufgabe ist es, die limited Broadcast-Adresse anzugeben. Im Internet habe ich oft gelesen, dass diese einfach 255.255.255.255 sein soll? Stimmt das oder wie berechne ich sie?

Eine andere Aufgabe ist: Geben Sie die größte IP-Adresse an, die einem Host in diesem Netzwerk zugewiesen werden kann. In den Unterlagen war dies schon mal als Broadcast -1 angegeben, aber ich schätze das bezog sich doch auf etwas anderes?

Ja ich verstehe noch nicht wirklich viel, aber würde es gerne x) würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könnt


----------



## sheel (7. Juli 2017)

Hi

zur ersten Broadcast-Adresse: Nicht richtig. Warum invertierst du den hinteren Teil?
... 
Richtig ist, dass der Addressteil, wo die Netzmaske 1 ist, einfach unverändert übernommen wird. Dieser Teil bezeichnet das gesamte Netzwerk. Und der andere Teil (wo die Maske 0 ist) besteht für die Broadcastadresse einfach aus lauter Einsern (fertig). Also 10101100 00100111 11111111 11111111.

Btw., alles 0er statt 1er wäre die (komplette) Adresse fürs Netzwerk, und alle anderen Sachen außer nur 0er und nur 1er sind die normalen Adressen, die Computern zugewiesen werden können.

255.255.255.255 ist eine zweite Variante für Broadcast, stimmt (allerdings hat man heutzutage Glück, wenn das überhaupt irgendwo hin sendet. Es gibt viele Gründe und Stellen, warum/wo die Daten geblockt werden können).

Zu der höchsten verwendbaren Adresse: Stimmt. Wie auch oben schon gesagt ist alles außer nur 0er und nur 1er (im hintern Teil) als normale Adresse verwendbar. Die Höchste in dem Fall wäre damit 10101100 00100111 11111111 11111110


----------



## KawaiiCookie (7. Juli 2017)

Hatte das in einem anderen Post hier gesehen, allerdings hätte das invertieren da auch so funktioniert vom Beispiel her deshalb dachte ich die haben das da auch gemacht x)
Aber danke für die Korrektur 

Das wäre dann aber die directed Broadcastadresse und nicht die limited oder? Oder war die 255.255.255.255 schon ok dafür?


----------



## sheel (7. Juli 2017)

255.255.255.255 ist limited, die andere directed


----------

